# The Archery Program Software



## ZORRO (Jan 15, 2003)

I've used the test software of this program, but with some problems.
Someone use this program and work well?
What do You thinks about ?
Before buy this I want be sure is good as well the Archers Advantages.


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

I bought the archery program just before Chistmas and It printed out my site tapes that are very accurate I took a little longer in putting my setup but it was well worth the trouble the time took. As for problems all you need to do is contact Tony he always has the time to answer questions least he did for me anyways.
I would remmomend it to any one wanting a program.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I like the TAP program. It was just updated not to long ago. Very easy to use and the user manual will answer allot of QA


----------



## TAP (May 28, 2002)

ZORRO-

Cool log-in name!

What can answer for you? You can email any questions to me directly @

[email protected]


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*archery program*

I,am on my 2nd tear with the program and i wish my friends would get there own they are wearing out my carpet coming over to use it


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: archery program*



edthearcher said:


> *I,am on my 2nd tear with the program and i wish my friends would get there own they are wearing out my carpet coming over to use it *


LOL  
I have the same problem here to. The wife now wishes she did not buy the program fir my


----------



## Hoyt Master (Dec 31, 2002)

*Archery software*

Tap Program work GREAT I feel better than any other on the market. Sight tape are the best!

Need Help Ask for It. Archer willbe glad to help you.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*the archery program*

sorry about my typeing and spelling at 65 I,ve always wondered if I was part polish and lived in alaska. In all I nevered used the other program archery spec. but got put on to tony last year at our archery club, ordered the hard drive had a littletrouble down loading because of tonys secure numbers to protect his program 
and about three weeks ago I had him down load the new version into my computer. if you follow his directions . to the letter and ot second guess or improvise the program you will get the most accurate sight tapes possible


----------



## Jtoth (Feb 12, 2003)

*spelling/typing*

Ed, 

I personally find it refreshing reading posts that aren't perfect. It adds character to the forum. I read e-mails all day from BOOBs with spell and grammer checkers, and get fooled into thinking, WOW... this guy must be Super Man, he has incredible grammer and can spell like a dictionary. Than I meet the guy, and find out he is a product of public schools just like me.


----------

